# Agitated?



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Nero was swimming around the top of his tank for a while, making consistent laps, and just seemed to be real agitated. He was attacking the sides of his tank and flaring randomly. He's flapping around his fins very fast. I threw a towel over the tank and he seems to have calmed down a bit. Is this normal? Is there anything I should do to calm him down?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Is his tank light on in a dark room? I find my guys can see their reflection when their light is on in a dark room and they flare more. I notice after awhile, they get used to it and calm down a bit though.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

does he look like he want's to "get out" of the tank ? .. i think he's trying to tell u that he want's a bigger space to swim around in ..


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

There is no tank light, so he goes by my schedule as far as the lights in the room. Although I have to admit I hardly ever see him "sleep." Usually when I wake up in the morning he's already swimming around. 

I'm not sure if he wanted to get out. He's in a 2.5 gallon tank, but I've thought about upgrading already.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like he was a little feisty. It could of been from being hungrier then normal, saw a reflection, saw a picture of another betta at some point that day, the chemistry being slightly off, possibly even was in the "mood" and was hoping a female was near, etc.
As for wanting a larger home.. they have no concept of such things like we do. They are in massive breeder tanks, moved into jars, then cups, then we take them home. They have no idea/memory of space such as open tanks, or in the wild. They accept what they are in as normal/home. Some even fear larger tanks when moved to them. They aren't going around thinking "I want a bigger home, I want a 5gal tank" etc. They don't have the mental capacity to think that way. A 2.5 gal home is a great size for them. You can go larger if you wish, but don't think his acting feisty was due to him wanting a larger home. Others should realize not everyone can afford to buy big tanks for each of their bettas. Yours just was in a mood.


----------

